# 59,51



## mkurgan (Mar 26, 2010)

We are having a dispute about what modifier comes first, the 59 or the 51?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok here is how I teach it to my students:
In short language 59 says "pay me because I am a different procedure"
51 says "reduce me because I was done in the same session"
you always want the modifier first that affect your reimburse ment the most in your favor, so "pay me" before "reduce me".


----------



## jdibble (Mar 26, 2010)

I just listened to a Webinar on Modifiers by our local Medicare and the way they implied it, was that the 51 modifier was not needed with the 59.  They say that the system would add the 51 modifier if needed. You might want to check with the carrier to see if they require a 51 or if they will automatically apply this.  Just a thought. 

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 26, 2010)

It is true that many carriers now no longer want the 51 and have deleted it out of the electronic edits, so what that means is the presence of the 51 can cause a claim to deny as it is not recognized.  So yes check with the carrier first.


----------



## LORA CRAWFORD (Mar 26, 2010)

We have found Blue Cross / Blue Shield is the only carrier that still requires modifier 51.


----------



## CatLaw (Mar 28, 2010)

In my state, Massachusetts, Medicaid (Masshealth) does not even recognize the 59 modifier.  So we always have to use the 51, which they recognize.


----------



## mkurgan (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you very much I appreciate it


----------



## LizM01 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Masshealth and Mod 59, 51*



CathyO said:


> In my state, Massachusetts, Medicaid (Masshealth) does not even recognize the 59 modifier.  So we always have to use the 51, which they recognize.



Can you give an example.  I am new to biling MassHealth.

Ty


----------

